# just added a new light for pirayas/red



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

well, their still ajusting to the new light, but all looks good. Here's some new pics. What do you think?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

once they adjust add anothe rlight i perfer my tanks VERY well lit to enhance the colors and help the plants grow


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice!


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

looks good


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

nice what kinda bulb is that. ive been looking for a more natural bulb compared to the florescent that ive got on there now and i like the look of that one.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweet set-up


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

nice


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks good


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Got the fixture at Home depot for $16.47, bought one aquarium/plant light and the other is just a normal florecent.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Your tank looks killer


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks nice


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Looks good to me


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Good looking tank and fish !!









Very nice colouration on them !


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

What type of sand is that?


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> What type of sand is that?
> [snapback]1057489[/snapback]​


play sand from Home Depot.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Are you serious?!? The sand I got was way thicker than that (granule size)


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Are you serious?!? The sand I got was way thicker than that (granule size)
> [snapback]1057986[/snapback]​


very serious!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome tank you have there. Love the Pirayas coloration


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

nice. look at the eyes of that.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome setup!!!!


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow nice pycho,s you got there !!!!!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

pirayas rock


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really love that set up and it will only look better once you have added the plants







And the pygo's are simply amazing looking.

My compliments


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I like it man..............


----------

